# What is this pest???



## comeatmepro (May 23, 2012)

What is this little b*stard?
I think its some kind of mite? Am i right?








In this picture there is pinhead cricket with these little white disgusting bugs. 
I get these when im growing insects like crickets etc.. 
They always appear when theres lot of huminidy and they eat dead insects.
HELP?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

They are Mites, you get them when you have bug food and high humidity,


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Yep mites :bash: You must have a pretty good camera to get mites in focus like that :whistling2:


----------



## ExoticInsectsUK (Nov 15, 2008)

I hate these too!
Dry them out and get rid of them before they spread to your vivs.
You will need to vent the tank/rub more to stop it happening next time and make sure that the water dont contact the bran or dry food and get rid of the humidity.
Great picture:2thumb:


----------

